# Is terrarium safe for aquarium use?



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi there,
I have a 90 gal tank looking for a 125. I found one, but the owner said he uses it for a terrarium. He bought a bearded dragon that had mites and it may be contagious for that species but I'm not sure if that is safe to use for an aquarium. If so, what is the best way to clean for fish use?

Any thoughts greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

It is fine as long as it holds water. A 125g leak would not be fun.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Does it hold water?
A good cleaning with bleach and a couple rinses, you should be good.
My 90 had my beardie in it before he kicked it, I cleaned it out and it was fine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Generally it's not advised to reuse a beardy tank for fish without re-siliconing it. The heat and low humidity you need for beardies dries and cracks the silicone leading to failure of the seals

Also expect it to be scratched if there was a beardy in it


----------



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

That's the problem, I don't know. So I would need to test it before I brought it in.


----------



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the comments  
I think if I get it I would need to re-silicon it, then. How expensive is that? Am I better off just looking for another tank instead of trying to save this one?


----------

